# Good Bye To Outback Hello Cougar



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

Well today after a month of looking we cut a deal on a new 301bhs from Cougar divsion of Keystone.

301bhs

It has more room then our 26RS and a rear garage for storage and a bike rack/generator rack to die for.

Bike rack

We take the Outback to the dealer on Sat and get the new Cougar on Tuesday.

I will have an update soon.

Brian


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hope you enjoy your new camper- you know when I started looking for a new fifth wheel, I was convinced the cougar was the one, I loved that rear garage- I could hardly wait to see one in person- it didn't do a thing for me







What I find so interesting about this is that it is such a popular unit. Obviously I am in the minority







Each person has a different wow factor. As I have repeatedly said, pick a unit that you love







and you will use it and enjoy it more. Come back and post some pix, I love to look at campers








Good luck and happy camping


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Sweet!







I have to admit that we were looking at Cougars too and fell in love with the Cougar 281EFS fifth wheel. I wasn't able to get into a TT, but being that the 301 and the 281 are so similar, if we got a new TT, that 301 would probrably be it. The Cougar is a great series. My FIL just traded in his 244EFS for the 278EFS (Western states) and they swear that this is IT and is the one they have been looking for. Since he is a very "particular" person and his last 3 5ers were Cougar, they would have to be great RV's! We have the 26 also and man, it sure is crowded. I'm glad that you were able to get into something more roomy. They are beautiful, that's for sure. CONGRATULATIONS! I'm excited for you! And a bit jealous...







sunny







sunny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Cougar, I have to admit when we toyed with the idea of upgrading before the Raptor the Cougar looked nice with the garage and bike racks. Great choice and of course you're still welcome here. I know of at least one other Cougar owner that reads our posts here!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Cougar and good luck
Have to show us some pictures.
Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats!

One question, where's the garage you refere to. I don't see it on the floor plan?

They do look very nice! I must fight the fever!!!

Jason


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Funny, I found the Cougar line interesting, too. I just found the Cougar 304BHS yesterday online and kind of like the bunkhouse slide! It also hoas a sofa/dinette slide and looks like there's plenty of room.

It's just hard to get past the Outback interior, though. I still can't find one that I like better! The 31 RQS is looking better everyday!!!

TheBoyds, congrats on yuour new TT. Keep in touch.

Mark


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Noooooooooooooooo... Look away. I must resist..


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wow! I just looked at that 304BHS! Did you notice what the GVWR was on that thing? UVW of 7300#, and CCC of 2340#. That comes out to a GVW of 9640! Definately need a 350/3500 series truck and a Hensley for that beast!

The 301 looks real sharp. Congrats on the new TT theboyds.

Tim


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Just before we bought our Outback, we kind of fell in love with the Cougar 5'er we looked at. Unfortunately, our truck couldn't handle the weight and since the truck is leased, a new tv wasn't an option. Not at all disappointed with the Outback though


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I believe the Cougar is the #1 selling mid profile fifth wheel- not sure about the tt. Like Mark I couldn't get past the Outback interior- plus I way prefered the bunkhouse floorplan in the fifth wheel. I have never been in the tt.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Congrats on the Cougar. Carrying capacity of 3000 pounds!







780 hitch







and 32'9" long







. If you have the towing capacity, it works! I am not ready to tow (or store) anything that heavy or that long.

The rear garage is nice, and the bike rack is really nice.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's a really nice unit. Enjoy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I personally think you are making a BIG mistake!









Only kidding, Nice unit and all the luck with it.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a sweet looking trailer.

Keep on Camping!! action


----------

